# best choice natural wood charcoal is made by royal oak found in the mid west and south



## mudduck (Jul 12, 2010)

best choice natural wood charcoal is made by royal oak

big green egg lump is made by royal oak

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpdatabase/lumpbag34.htm


----------



## flbobecu (Jul 12, 2010)

Not always is RO the best - but it's damn good. 

I use a variety of lump depending on what I'm cooking. 

Publix (RO) lump > red bag RO in my egg. Also, I get local branded, SUPER dense stuff makes for excellent smoking but terrible grilling. 

Mali's > RO/Publix overall - as it's better for smoking and slightly less for grilling (though it does get ~1,000*).

It ALL depends on your setup. 

I currently have Publix, RO, Mali's, "local stuff" and Stubbs natural briquette's on hand - and almost always do. 


mudduck said:


> best choice natural wood charcoal is made by royal oak
> 
> big green egg lump is made by royal oak
> 
> ...


----------



## thebeav (Jul 15, 2010)

peanutbutter where?


----------



## gooselakeranch (Sep 21, 2014)

I cook a lot with a Large Green Egg and use Royal Oak Natural Charcoal exclusively.  Nakedwhiz.com has done extensive test on all natural wood charcoal and rates this at or near the top.  It is reasonably priced and available at Walmart, Homedepot and lots of other places.  I find that it gives excellent results with good temp and low ash.  I keep a large stock on hand.  You cannot go wrong with this stuff.  I notice with inflation and time that the bags are now 17.9 lbs not 20.  That is another way to increase the price.


----------

